# Cece's Little Man!



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Cece had a beautiful buckling this morning! I fed the goats at 7am went in the house for a bit, came back out at about 10am to find a dry buckling standing by the barn. I moved him and Cece into the kidding stall, milked Cece and fed him to make sure he got that first bit of milk. He is doing great and looks just like his daddy. You would never guess he had Toggenburg in him.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Awwwwwwww


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

he's adorable!!! congrats!


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks! He is such a sweet little guy too. I wish I didn't have to sell him.
But I've already got a great home for him, so that's good.


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

He is soo cute!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Aww, he's cute! 
I'm a great guesser! :ROFL:


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats! What a cutie


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh how cute! Love his little black legs. He does look nothing like a Togg  But of course, still very sweet. Good job Cece!!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

so cute and seems to be vocal LOL


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh yeah, he is very vocal.  Cece doesn't like it at all. She is new to mother hood and freaks out with every little sound he makes.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

adorable


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Finally I've been following her thread for a week congrats soo cute!


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you everyone!! I'm so glad I don't have to wait for her to kid anymore. xD (Would have liked a girl..)
Anyways! Can anyone tell me what his color is? I thought he looked a lot like his dad, but now he looks more silver in color, and his dad is a dark chocolate brown color.
Here are some new pictures, first three are from this morning. The last one is from yesterday.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i have no clue what his colour is, and I really wont' be able to help you with that.... but I must say, he is ADORABLE!!!! that first picture of him....love his face! he's got a black triangle on his nose!!!! I want to kiss it all day long!


----------



## Winrie (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh I know! I just love his little black triangle!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

He's super cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------

